# Enviroment Variable jar file



## sp2017 (8. Feb 2018)

Hallo,
ich verwende innerhalb eines Java Projekts unter anderem die Google Natural Language API. Für die Credentials habe ich das JSO File, dass den key usw. enthält als Umgebungsvariable hinzugefügt.
Ich brauche mein Projekt aber als runnable jar. Wie kann ich hierfür die Umgebungsvariable setzen? 
Danke


----------

